# lollipop or not?



## iwannagrow (Sep 26, 2013)

​I have very small bud sites on lower branches. I don't whether to LST further to get more sunlight to those sites or just lollipop them and try to keep the canopy as level as possible? 1st 2 pics are of lower sites last is pic of canopy.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 26, 2013)

No need to trim up for light get through when ya Under that BIG ole bulb in the sky..look nice and healthy

:48:


----------



## iwannagrow (Sep 26, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> No need to trim up for light get through when ya Under that BIG ole bulb in the sky..look nice and healthy
> 
> :48:



I will keep that in mind thanks 4u2. I'm gonna LST side branches as much as possible think it will help.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 26, 2013)

Bud sites do not need light.  The huge percentage of the photosynthesis takes place in the large fan leaves.


----------



## iwannagrow (Sep 26, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Bud sites do not need light.  The huge percentage of the photosynthesis takes place in the large fan leaves.



I'm not gonna remove any lower bud sites I'm def not removin any fan leaves I know they are responsible for plant growth(thanks to reading alot of posts on this site). I just did some LST'ing to give the sites room to grow.


----------



## iwannagrow (Oct 9, 2013)

27 days into flowering trichs coming in good. Just updating the thread and I have a question about whether she is indica Dom or not if anyone can help I would appreciate.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 9, 2013)

well its hard to tell for sure but id bet it is indica dominate, due to the fact that its staying bushy even with training, most sativas tend to be lanky and stretch alot, so training or not by 2 weeks into flower it would have been a huge lanky bush not a compact bush like you seem to have. thats just my 2 cents...


----------



## iwannagrow (Oct 9, 2013)

sunakard2000 said:
			
		

> well its hard to tell for sure but id bet it is indica dominate, due to the fact that its staying bushy even with training, most sativas tend to be lanky and stretch alot, so training or not by 2 weeks into flower it would have been a huge lanky bush not a compact bush like you seem to have. thats just my 2 cents...



Thanks Sunakard2000 I thought so but just wanted other opinions since this is my 1st plant ever. Today makes it 30 days of flowering. Should I start checking trichs @ 4 weeks from now(which would be about 60 days of flowering)?


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 9, 2013)

you could, wouldnt hurt, although i like to push mine till they are full and fat, takes a while, and remember breeders flower times are in their grow area, their conditions and what they use is different then most of us use since we are smaller scale then them, so dont take their flower times at face value, use them as a rough estimate, looking around they say sour diesal takes around 8 weeks to finish and thats just not true for all... i push mine to 10 weeks unless my plants tell me otherwise, so yeah check them trichs, and guage when its the right amount of cloudy and amber for your likings. its all about the trichs honestly they are the only true way to tell if your plant is truely ready or not.


----------



## iwannagrow (Oct 9, 2013)

sunakard2000 said:
			
		

> you could, wouldnt hurt, although i like to push mine till they are full and fat, takes a while, and remember breeders flower times are in their grow area, their conditions and what they use is different then most of us use since we are smaller scale then them, so dont take their flower times at face value, use them as a rough estimate, looking around they say sour diesal takes around 8 weeks to finish and thats just not true for all... i push mine to 10 weeks unless my plants tell me otherwise, so yeah check them trichs, and guage when its the right amount of cloudy and amber for your likings. its all about the trichs honestly they are the only true way to tell if your plant is truely ready or not.



I wish I did have a known strain, but I chose not to buy beans with this being my 1st grow. This bean came from a street bag so I am clueless to what it is. I just know that it germinated and grow well even though she got a late start. I know that I have a lot of time left because the buds have just started to fattening up and with the last few days being very cloudy, with light rain and temps holding in the 50F range. My (noob) guess is this may slow down the flowering process?


----------



## iwannagrow (Oct 15, 2013)

After 8 days of clouds, drizzle, and high RH my girl seems to have bud rot. 

 

I chopped rotten parts and I've put a fan on her all last night
. I'm building a make shift cover now for night time dew. Will this be enough??


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 15, 2013)

I would make a paste out of baking soda and water and put a little on the area you took off. 2 tablespoons of baking soda to 1 tablespoon of water. just rub a litte coating on the stem.


----------



## iwannagrow (Oct 15, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> I would make a paste out of baking soda and water and put a little on the area you took off. 2 tablespoons of baking soda to 1 tablespoon of water. just rub a litte coating on the stem.



Thanks Ozzy   sounds great gonna try it when I get back to her!! Once I've applied paste should I just leave until harvest or is there a time frame to remove paste?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 15, 2013)

it will dry up and flake off on its own


----------



## iwannagrow (Oct 15, 2013)

Awesome Ozzy thanks for the help!!!:icon_smile:


----------

